# Video of solitary ground bees



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

I just filmed this video of a nesting site of solitary ground bees. They are really fun to watch as they reinforce thier holes and forage. This nesting site is at least five years old and holds several hundred individuals.

Sorry the quality is not better.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=lDmEoXF1yYU


----------



## TheCheatOSX (Sep 25, 2007)

Nice vid! What species are these?


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

FWIW, here are some stills of solitary cactus bees near Chinle, AZ last year. Like the bees in the video, these bees were incredibly fast and never missed their target when entering their nest.


----------

